# AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2016)

*AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung*

Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert:
Dank der letzten PCGH habe ich nun Assasin's Creed Liberation in Uplay. Wenn ich es von dort starte funktioniert es auch. Wenn ich die exe-Datei aus dem Installationsordner starte geht es ebenfalls. 
Wenn ich aber eine Verknüpfung zu selbiger exe-Datei in Steam einfüge und von da starte crasht das Spiel direkt nach dem Start von Uplay. Selbst wenn ich Steam-Overlay deaktiviere, also eigentlich nichts Anderes als bei einer direkten Verknüpfung passieren sollte.
Kennt das jemand bzw. weiß jemand was man dagegen tuen kann?

EDIT: Ok, wenn man Uplay "entfernt" geht es. Wenn jemand eine legale Alternative kennt darf er die aber gerne nennen.


----------



## Shona (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung*

Scheint wohl ein Problem am Spiel selbst zu sein, da ich The Crew in Steam eingebunden habe und das funtkioniert ohne Probleme.
Erstelle doch mal eine normale Desktopverknüpfung und wenn es dort auch crasht dann hast du den Fehler schonmal eingegrenzt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung*

Eine normale Desktopverknüpfung geht problemlos.


----------



## zzoui (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung*

Hatte das Problem auch schonmal, bzw so ähnlich. Hab Uplay deinstalliert gelassen und nie wieder damit Probleme gehabt. Eine andere Alternative weiß ich jedoch leider auch nicht


----------



## Shona (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: AC Liberation crasht beim Starten über Steam-Verknüpfung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine normale Desktopverknüpfung geht problemlos.


Dann liegt es am Spiel, habe auch mal gesucht und das hier Adding non-Steam Games :: Help and Tips gefunden. Anscheinend bist du mit dem Problem nicht alleine .



zzoui schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch schonmal, bzw so ähnlich.  Hab Uplay deinstalliert gelassen und nie wieder damit Probleme gehabt.


Ohne Uplay funktioniert nur wenn du einen Keks nutzt. Olstyle würde aber gerne eine legale Alternative nutzen, wenn es eine gibt.


----------

